# Airline ticket name lacking middle name-problem?



## Cathyb

There has been some rumble that your airline ticket has to match your ID (driver's license or passport).  We got tickets almost a year ago that we are using in late June -- it is missing my middle name.

Do I need to do something here?    If so, would I call the Frequent Flyer office of American Airlilnes where we got the tickets issued?  TIA


----------



## calgal

I haven't had any problem, and usually don't put my middle name on tickets even though it is on my license.


----------



## Dave M

I agree. You don't need to have your middle name or initial on your airline ticket/reservation. That type of difference is allowable.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cathyb said:


> There has been some rumble that your airline ticket has to match your ID (driver's license or passport).



As other poster's have stated - I don't think you'll have a problem.

Re the "rumble" you mentioned - TSA Secure Flight PNR Rules Start May 15

and more info about Passenger Name Record (PNR) from Wikipedia


Richard


----------



## cr4909

Certainly not a problem.  For sure, the surname has to be exactly correct.  And having gone through this personally, the first name can be slightly off and they'll correct it for you (i.e, "Michele" instead of "Michelle" or "Cindy" instead of "Cindi").  They were able to correct a misspelled first name and this was for an international flight, as long as it is a close derivative.


----------



## MULTIZ321

A Rare Peek at Homeland Security's Files on Travelers - from Budget Travel's Blog


Richard


----------



## Talent312

I have a similar problem.  My PNR for a flight on Friday has my middle initial attached to the end of my first name (w/o a space btw).  I'm gonn'a get the counter early and assume that its not beyond their ability to deal with.  

I've seen airlines advising folks not to use middle names in their reservations.


----------



## Cathyb

Phew!  Thanks Tuggers


----------



## x3 skier

Talent312 said:


> I have a similar problem.  My PNR for a flight on Friday has my middle initial attached to the end of my first name (w/o a space btw).



Every Delta Ticket I have ever gotten as far back as I can remember in 40+ years of flying has my Middle Initial appended to my first name. Never had a problem.

Cheers


----------



## easyrider

We had problems with my wifes pass port not matching the airline ticket. She uses her middle name in every day life including her drivers license but her first name on her pass port as on her birth certificate. We use her first name now and haven't had any problems.


----------



## gorevs9

My account for Southwest has my first name as Mike; my ID says Michael.  I've always wonder if there would be one TSA agent who would give me a hard time. 

There has been times where an agent would not like my form of gov't ID (gov't issued employee ID badge) and would ask for a driver's license.  Here is RI it is probably easier to get a fake license then what I have to do to get my employee ID badge (just ask the illegal immigrants who bought them off a DMV worker).


----------



## timeos2

*It is a new rule*

Starting in June if your name on the Boarding pass doesn't match EXACTLY the name on your license and/or passport you will be warned it should (and may hold up your boarding). After 8/15/09 they MUST match or you will be sent for additional screening. 

This is new - it has never been the case before. Now is the time to start correcting any existing tickets to reflect the complete, exact name and to be sure any future purchases include any middle initial, hyphenated name, etc exactly as it appears on your ID.  It is not a "nice to do" it is required as of 8/15/09.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Here's more info on TSA issuing New Rules for Air Travel

and  New TSA Rule that your Ticket Boarding Pass Exactly Match Your ID from a Travel Forum


Richard


----------



## calgal

*Now I am worried*

Well, I got FF tix on United on May 15th for next April, 2010. I did not put my middle name on them since I was unaware of this new rule (it is nowhere on the United web site). I called today after reading this thread to request that United add my middle name, and was reassured by the agent that United has an agreement with the TSA that first and last names will be sufficient until United upgrades its system and has a way of adding middle names. Somehow I am not reassured.


----------



## timeos2

*Keep after it but later in the year*



calgal said:


> Well, I got FF tix on United on May 15th for next April, 2010. I did not put my middle name on them since I was unaware of this new rule (it is nowhere on the United web site). I called today after reading this thread to request that United add my middle name, and was reassured by the agent that United has an agreement with the TSA that first and last names will be sufficient until United upgrades its system and has a way of adding middle names. Somehow I am not reassured.



They should have the "upgrade" in p[lace long before 4/2010 so just check back later this year to get it corrected. This will affect a lot of people so they'll set up a way to handle it soon.


----------



## Hoc

The only time I have had a problem like this was with Cathay Pacific, for a trip I took in April 2008.  My tickets had my first and last name, but my passport had my first, middle and last name.  Cathay Pacific would not upgrade me because my frequent flier account had my middle name on it, so I asked them to remove my middle name from my frequent flier account.  They told me that if my passport included my middle name, and my tickets did not, I would not be permitted to fly.  In order to add my middle name to my tickets, I had to send in a copy of my passport and an affidavit (notarized) that I was the same person listed on the tickets and passport, and that I had bought and paid for the ticket.  It took 6 weeks to process.

I think that is because Chinese names can be pretty much the same, with only the middle name being different.  Some have them, others don't.


----------



## fnover

Here is the reply I received from Delta Airlines;

"Dear Mr. Nover,

Thank you for your e-mail regarding Delta's SkyMiles program.

In order to change the name in the SkyMiles account, we will need legal 
documentation. Please resubmit your request along with a copy of your 
driver's license, passport or appropriate court order. You may also 
include any requests for mileage credit and/or address changes. 

For your convenience, you may return this documentation via fax 
transmission at (404) 773-1945 or mail to: 

Delta SkyMiles Service Center 
P O Box 20532 
Atlanta, GA 30320-2532 

For the near future, small differences between the passenger?s ID and 
the passenger?s reservation information, such as the use of a middle 
initial instead of a full middle name or no middle name and initial 
should not cause a problem for the passenger. 

Your selection of Delta is appreciated, and we will always do our best 
to merit your confidence and support.

Sincerely,

Stephen Grant
Online Customer Support Desk
http://www.delta.com"

Comments:

Please let me know how to change my name on my Sky Miles account so it 
matches my I.D. as I understand it the name on tickets have to match your 
I.D. by August.
Thank you.

 I spoke with Delta as well regarding this issue and was told that if the name on my ticket doesn't match my FF account miles will not be automatically credited and I will have to submit the missing miles form therefore I am going to change my name and my wife's so that our FF accounts, tickets and ID's all match.


----------



## Cathyb

We called American Airlines to add my middle name and got the same story -- not needed now; okay the way it is.  We fly out of LAX on late June.

Thank you all for your views on this subject


----------



## Lee B

*TSA Secure Flight Information*

From http://www.aa.com/aa/viewPromotionD...motionContentRepository&repositoryId=16121033 :

You may have seen communications recently from the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) about its new program, Secure Flight. Secure Flight is a program developed to provide uniform watch list matching by the Transportation Security Administration (TSA). The mission of the Secure Flight program is to enhance the security of domestic and international commercial air travel through the use of improved watch list matching.

Under the Secure Flight program, American Airlines will be required to collect Secure Flight Passenger Data (SFPD) which includes a passenger's full name (as it appears on the passenger's non-expired government issued ID), date of birth, gender, and TSA issued Redress Number (if available).

It is important for you to know that the TSA is implementing Secure Flight in phases. American Airlines is working closely with the TSA to comply with the Secure Flight mandate and will begin collecting SFPD from customers at the time of ticket purchase in the Fall of 2009.

For more information about the Secure Flight program, visit TSA's Secure Flight Web site.


Looks like it's coming, but not here yet.  The "matching" business means, I think, working harder NOT to link you with a bad person whose name is almost like yours.  Probably what that Redress Number is about.

So, it's a good thing in disguise.   

Almost all of my airline frequent memberships are with my middle name disguised as my first one.  So I'll have to go through the big hassle of changing my memberships and tickets to match my ID.  Once I flew on United with my real first name and they wouldn't credit the miles.

Next I guess I'll have to convert my credit cards.   

My middle name is

Lee


----------



## Morssa

*Similar problem.*

Hi

I am sorry to be using this thread but i have a similar problem and you guys seem to know a lot about this name rules.

My name is Mário Correia de Sá and I bought a ticket via www.terminala.pt (London-New Delhi and return) and on the name field i entered Mario (as first name) and Correia Sa (as last name).The e-ticket came as CORREIASA / MARIO.
Notice i left out the "de" because is not realy a surname but more of a "linking name", as "of" or "bin". This "de" in Correia de Sá doesn't even show on that bottom bit of my passport where is my name and nationality separated by "<<<" symbols.

I was wondering if I will have any trouble boarding this flights regarding the abcence of this "de".

Ty in advance for your help.


----------



## Talent312

Morssa said:


> I am sorry to be using this thread but i have a similar problem and you guys seem to know a lot about this name rules.
> 
> My name is Mário Correia de Sá and I bought a ticket via www.terminala.pt (London-New Delhi and return) and on the name field i entered Mario (as first name) and Correia Sa (as last name).The e-ticket came as CORREIASA / MARIO.
> Notice i left out the "de" because is not realy a surname but more of a "linking name", as "of" or "bin". This "de" in Correia de Sá doesn't even show on that bottom bit of my passport where is my name and nationality separated by "<<<" symbols. I was wondering if I will have any trouble boarding this flights regarding the abcence of this "de."



While full names are being required, I seriously doubt this will be a problem for you. I've had my middle initial attached to my first name, the letters "MR" attached to my last name, and it wasn't an issue on several flights, incl. transatlantic, this Summer. IME, it might generate a supervisor's review, but most likely, they'll chaulk it up to the airline's shortcut, not yours.


----------



## Cathyb

I would  recommend you call the airline just to be sure!


----------



## urban5

I purchased a ticket on AA in September for a flight to Central America in February and during the purchase was directed to use full name as indicated on passport, plus add birthdate and gender.

Several days later I received an email from Southwest indicating I should log on to my FF account and update my profile with full name as it appears on passport, plus add birthdate and gender.

I checked several other airlines I utilize to see if I could update my profile with the required information.  I found I could not do it, but Continental had a notation that they would be requiring this update of the profile sometime in the future.


----------



## Larry

They are starting to request this information on international flights. I bought tickets to Aruba and London before they had this requirement. I received Email from American Airlines to update our information so that ticket matches passport information for January trip to Aruba. I filled out information on line and my wife's e ticket now has middle name to match passport. I do not have middle name so ticket is the same.

British Air had questionnaire on line to make sure all passport information was included before our trip for day before Thanksgiving of this year. I included my wife's middle name which was not on original ticket. They also asked for passport numbers, date of birth and some additional information which I completed on line. 

Check with your airline to update information if you are traveling anywhere requiring passport just to be safe. I don't think it is required yet on domestic flights.


----------



## bobcat

Larry said:


> They are starting to request this information on international flights. I bought tickets to Aruba and London before they had this requirement. I received Email from American Airlines to update our information so that ticket matches passport information for January trip to Aruba. I filled out information on line and my wife's e ticket now has middle name to match passport. I do not have middle name so ticket is the same.
> 
> British Air had questionnaire on line to make sure all passport information was included before our trip for day before Thanksgiving of this year. I included my wife's middle name which was not on original ticket. They also asked for passport numbers, date of birth and some additional information which I completed on line.
> 
> Check with your airline to update information if you are traveling anywhere requiring passport just to be safe. I don't think it is required yet on domestic flights.



We are going out of the country in May of 2010. We had to have our passport and airline tickets with the middle name. Our travel agent checked on this. Also, we had to have the insurance we purchased the same way.


----------



## Morssa

I called Jet airways representative here in Portugal today and they told me there was no problem. Ty both for the help.


----------



## John Cummings

I received a notice via e-mail from Southwest last week saying that I had to update my profile per instructions from TSA. I had just purchased tickets from ONT to Las Vegas a week prior to that for November.  I called Southwest and they told me that your middle name should match your photo ID and also you need to have your birth date in the profile. Both my birth date and my wife's were already in our profiles but I had to change my middle initial to my full name. They did tell me that they will probably let the middle name slide as long as the initial is correct but that will probably change in the future.

If your profile is incomplete, you may not be able to check-in on-line.


----------



## happybaby

I received the same email from Southwest also.   I just went to the SW site and picked a date to fly, and then proceeded to the next page to book the flight.
It now asks for the passenger name (including middle name, date of birth and gender).  Never required this info before and we just flew SW in the middle of September.

It states the name must match the ID.




John Cummings said:


> I received a notice via e-mail from Southwest last week saying that I had to update my profile per instructions from TSA. I had just purchased tickets from ONT to Las Vegas a week prior to that for November.  I called Southwest and they told me that your middle name should match your photo ID and also you need to have your birth date in the profile. Both my birth date and my wife's were already in our profiles but I had to change my middle initial to my full name. They did tell me that they will probably let the middle name slide as long as the initial is correct but that will probably change in the future.
> 
> If your profile is incomplete, you may not be able to check-in on-line.


----------



## michaelrichards

*Middle Name attached to first Name without any Space in Between*

Hello,

I am Michael Richards James, a native of Ahmedabad in India.

My Passport Shows, my Surname : *JAMES* and
Given Name : *Michael Richard*
Richard is my Fathers name and the same is visible on the last page of my passport..

Recently I booked 2 tickets, 1 domestic and the other international!

Domestic Ticket booked using goibibo.com
Ticket is From Ahmedabad to New Delhi
Name is Michael Richard James and shows the same on the travel itnerary confirmation as given by GoIBIBO
BUT the name is MR. MichaelRichard James on the Airline (Spicejet) Itinerary. So there is no space between my First Name and Middle Name on the Airline PNR Records.

Exactly the Same happened on my next ticket which is from New Delhi to London...
International ticket booked using travelocity.co.in, and the confirmation email from travelocity says, my ticket has been confirmed and the Passenger Name as Mr. Michael Richard James,
But Airline (Etihad Airways), have my name as James/MichaelRichard and in the passenger name column it shows: Mr. Michaelrichard James. SO this time again no space between my First Name and Middle Name on the Airline PNR Records..

I have taken the printouts of confirmation emails I received from Go IBIBO and Travelocity, however I was wondering if at all this would create any issue for me...

Please do let me know in regards to the same....

Thanks!


----------



## camachinist

I've never had any issues when they run the names together, as long as the names match up with my passport. A female friend has a hyphenated last name and her name gets really squished on tickets and TSA/security never gives her any issues either. While most of my travel has been in the US, I've cleared security in Europe, Asia and Australia. The only time I had an issue was when, prior to Secure Flight, my ETA (an electronic visa) for Australia didn't match my passport, because the airline used the same information as on my ticket, which had my middle initial instead of full  middle name. Immigration in Melbourne pulled me aside and fixed the problem within ten minutes. No issues.


----------



## michaelrichards

*Thanks for the Help!*



camachinist said:


> I've never had any issues when they run the names together, as long as the names match up with my passport. A female friend has a hyphenated last name and her name gets really squished on tickets and TSA/security never gives her any issues either. While most of my travel has been in the US, I've cleared security in Europe, Asia and Australia. The only time I had an issue was when, prior to Secure Flight, my ETA (an electronic visa) for Australia didn't match my passport, because the airline used the same information as on my ticket, which had my middle initial instead of full  middle name. Immigration in Melbourne pulled me aside and fixed the problem within ten minutes. No issues.



Thanks for the help Camachinist!


----------



## MULTIZ321

Michael,

Welcome to TUG!


Richard


----------



## Dori

I recently booked tickets to South Korea for DH and me. We are going to attend our son's wedding.  When the e-tickets arrived, our first and middle names ran together. I immediately called the booking agent at 1travel2000, and she said this is usual, and not to worry.

Michael, welcome to TUG! It is a great place, with wonderful people who are very willing to help with information and advice.

Dori


----------



## Keitht

We've never had a problem in the past, but when I booked tickets on-line for a trip in June this year it stated that the name must be exactly as on the passport.  I'm guessing that is to tie in with API (Advance Passenger Information) data gather.


----------



## x3 skier

I get notices all the time about the use of full middle name. Just got another one from Delta today and from American last week. Seems the IT departments of Delta and American have not updated the systems to be compatible since both just tack on my middle initial to my first name. 

No problems as of yet but I suppose the real test will be my trip in Oct to our timeshare in the UK. 

Cheers


----------

